# April Acquisitions



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

After hours of careful study of the threads here, having been especially inspired by Coleman and Trip English, I decided to take the plunge into a purchase of a new pair of shoes.

Don't hold back. Give me your honest opinions.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

shell


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

April Fools? :icon_pale:


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Doesn't look goodyear welted - bad investment my friend. The buckles look a mite small as well throwing off the balance a bit. If you're lucky B. Nelson will be able to add new soles and recondition those authentic Corfam uppers in a couple of days :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Trip English said:


> April Fools? :icon_pale:


Bet not, gotta have something stylish for swamp stompin'


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> shell


I think the kids say, "over in one."


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

May I be the first to post a *serious *April acquisition? I have taken the plunge and puchased a small woman from Latvia. (I actually did this in March, but her name is April.) She arrives by Greyhound in the morning. No, not the bus. I told you she was small.​


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Peak and Pine said:


> May I be the first to post a *serious *April acquisition? I have taken the plunge and puchased a small woman from Latvia. (I actually did this in March, but her name is April.) She arrives by Greyhound in the morning. No, not the bus. I told you she was small.​


May she bring you nothing but years of happiness.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

Well played, all, especially Thom.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I thought the knife in the boot was supposed to be retractable? Now you're just giving it away to the henchmen.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

I guess this is now the official April Acquisitions thread.


Picked these up this morning. Unknown maker (no markings) snuff suede roper boots with oil proof soles (?!) The suede is quite soft (and clean) and the soles just feel like topys so all is good. I was pining over some Alden snuff suede chukkas (but was never going to purchase them) so these fit the bill perfectly. I'm not usually a boot guy, but the shape of the toe and heel means these look pretty close to chukkas or chelseas when worn (at least to my jaded eye). I'll just have to avoid tucking my trousers into the boots :icon_smile_wink:

If anyone can give me some hint as to the probable maker it would be much appreciated.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Mississippi Mud said:


> After hours of careful study of the threads here, having been especially inspired by Coleman and Trip English, I decided to take the plunge into a purchase of a new pair of shoes.
> 
> Don't hold back. Give me your honest opinions.


happy april's fool day


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Just went to J. Press to pick up a couple of birthday presents for myself (!):

1) Navy gingham button-down:



2) Navy and red bow tie

Happy birthday to me!


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I should have known, but considering how lovingly those shoes would have been accepted just one forum over I didn't know!


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

^I figured I must have gone on a bona fide bender, dressed like a pointy-shoed Renaissance courtier, and posted compromising pics of myself to the forum to have inspired such :icon_smile_big:.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Sir Cingle said:


> Just went to J. Press to pick up a couple of birthday presents for myself (!):
> 
> 1) Navy gingham button-down:
> 
> ...


happy birthday and enjoin your day


----------



## tsaltzma (Jun 3, 2009)

Mississippi Mud said:


> Don't hold back. Give me your honest opinions.


"I'll get you my pretty, and your little dog too!"


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you, mcarthur!


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

Great find, Card. Although I can't help with the maker, I assure you that, once again, I'm envious.


----------



## TRH (Sep 6, 2009)

These, for those sunny spring days (that hopefully will be arriving soon).


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

eBay'd Alden shell tassel loafers in near new condition for less than 1/3 retail!!!

Bidding on Ultimate Indy Boots from Leathersoul currently. If anybody here bids against me, I will break into your closet and replace all of your wooden hangers with plastic tube hangers.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

https://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo154d.jpg

LL Bean Signature India Madras. I'm a fan.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

^It looks very nice, R&T. I especially like the pocket. I may have to give them a try.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

R&T: That almost looks like my RLP. Does it have a back button too? How long are the tails?


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

WindsorNot said:


> eBay'd Alden shell tassel loafers in near new condition for less than 1/3 retail!!!
> 
> Bidding on Ultimate Indy Boots from Leathersoul currently. If anybody here bids against me, I will break into your closet and replace all of your wooden hangers with plastic tube hangers.


post pictures and good luck on the ultimate indy boot


----------



## Benson (Aug 28, 2009)

AE Strands off ebay. I'd been trying to fill this hole in my rotation cheaply for a while. I think I made out okay price-wise. Thoughts?


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I ordered a pair of Nantucket Red shorts from LE, last year I waited too long & they were gone so I wasn't going to be denied again this year 

Brian


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

new tan square knit tie to wear with khakis and short sleeve shirts when it starts getting real warm


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

vwguy said:


> I ordered a pair of Nantucket Red shorts from LE, last year I waited too long & they were gone so I wasn't going to be denied again this year
> 
> Brian


That's the same reason I couldn't offer you my 25% off code. :icon_smile_big:

Pink and Green may appreciate this:

While waiting for the reds to arrive, JCP pulled me in again by plying me with _two_ $10 off $10 coupons by mail. Along with the standard 15% off survey and a "no tax" sale, this gave me a reason to go slumming again. I grabbed some more AL shirts for less than $1 a piece, plus that AL patchwork madras for under $10. I rounded it off with some Stafford OCBD's ("meh") for 37¢ and a JCP afternoon program donation at checkout (damn them!). 

I skipped the top-siders. There's still not a great color selection there yet. I also forgot to check the AL ties. Oh well...

In all, still worth the trip, I think.


----------



## Benson (Aug 28, 2009)

To which LE reds are you all referring? The legacy chinos? 

Has anyone seen what the poplin chinos look like in red? I've been assuming they would be too red, perhaps even glossy, to resemble the faded color of Nantucket reds.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Benson said:


> To which LE reds are you all referring? The legacy chinos?


Yes, the Legacy chinos, the color should be right on.

Brian


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Benson said:


> AE Strands off ebay. I'd been trying to fill this hole in my rotation cheaply for a while. I think I made out okay price-wise. Thoughts?


Nice snag. I've picked up quite a few shoes from that seller.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

LL Bean Sigs:


----------



## Benson (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks VW, Patrick.


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

mcarthur said:


> post pictures


Almost slipped my mind :icon_smile_wink:.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

WindsorNot said:


> Almost slipped my mind :icon_smile_wink:.


you did well. enjoy wearing. use procedure


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Taken Aback said:


> That's the same reason I couldn't offer you my 25% off code. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Pink and Green may appreciate this:
> 
> ...


Gahhh! My jealousy runs rampant. The patchwork Madras is worth it for under 10.

Stafford OCBDs eh? I always wondered what Trads washed their cars in. 

Good deal all around. Wish I'd gotten one!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Desperately seeking some new madras shirts for the summer (most of the ones I have are too big), have been looking for some for months now with no success.
This weekend, found madras shirts from Pendleton, Gant, a really cool vintage bleeding madras from some shop in Jackson Miss, a RL, and an old Van Heuson.

Also a NWT american living patchwork madras shirt (no logo!), an oxford cloth "fun shirt" and a pair of Florsheim Shell longwings, 10.5D, a bit tight, but I may try and live with that.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Desperately seeking some new madras shirts for the summer (most of the ones I have are too big), have been looking for some for months now with no success.
> This weekend, found madras shirts from Pendleton, Gant, a really cool vintage bleeding madras from some shop in Jackson Miss, a RL, and an old Van Heuson.
> 
> Also a NWT american living patchwork madras shirt (no logo!), an oxford cloth "fun shirt" and a pair of Florsheim Shell longwings, 10.5D, a bit tight, but I may try and live with that.


Some said good things about LE's madras, so I ordered one too (teal). There wasn't a logo on my AL patchwork madras either, so if you thrifted that, you probably got one from this season and beat my price to boot. Was the "fun shirt" also an AL? I remember them doing some a few seasons ago. They just couldn't move those.

Alas, I haven't seen a true bleeding madras in a long time. I had one about fifteen years ago, but the memory is fading like the color.


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

mcarthur said:


> you did well. enjoy wearing. use procedure


The procedure will be applied.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

*Thrifted No-Namer*


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

*Two More Acquisitions for the Day*

vintage Bostonian Crown Windsor pennies (thanks to Wes Bourne for posting them to the eBay thread) and a Southwick for Homer Reed linen tie, both eBayed


----------



## RedBluff (Dec 22, 2009)

*Descente Golf shirt.*


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Good looking pennies, C. Crown Windsors are often overlooked on eBay and provide a lot of bang for the buck.



Coleman said:


> vintage Bostonian Crown Windsor pennies (thanks to Wes Bourne for posting them to the eBay thread) and a Southwick for Homer Reed linen tie, both eBayed


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

April is wingtip month, at least for me:



















These were probably worn one time, back in the 1960's. The footbed isn't even broken in. Still a little damp from being Lexol'ed.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Cardinals5 said:


> Good looking pennies, C. Crown Windsors are often overlooked on eBay and provide a lot of bang for the buck.


Thanks, Cards! They look to have only been worn twice at the most too.



My Pet said:


> April is wingtip month, at least for me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both are beauts! I'm always jealous of NOS (or nearly NOS) Imperials.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

My Pet said:


> *April is wingtip month.*


I thought April was supposed to be the cruelest month. But not for you, Pet; nice tips. My big April acquisition is related to my big March acquisition, which was a bond to spring my uncle, but the bugger's done another 'job' and got sent back up so I think I'll buy me some fancy shoes like Pet's done.
​


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Bought in March but arrived in April, so I'll post 'em here too: Alden 994 #8 shell saddles, from Ebay. Interestingly, one shoe has an Alden sock liner, and the other one has a liner with the name and logo of Culwell & Son, which appears to be a Dallas-area men's store. I can't stand black-and-burgundy 2-tone saddles, but I like these a lot.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Orgetorix said:


> Bought in March but arrived in April, so I'll post 'em here too: Alden 994 #8 shell saddles, from Ebay. Interestingly, one shoe has an Alden sock liner, and the other one has a liner with the name and logo of Culwell & Son, which appears to be a Dallas-area men's store. I can't stand black-and-burgundy 2-tone saddles, but I like these a lot.


good acquisition. enjoy wearing


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

*Three Acquisitions Inspired by Recent Threads*

Yes, I am the highly suggestible type.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Delightfully used eBayed Alden Indy boots 405. Sometime tonight, to be the subject of a "what should I put on these things" thread:


----------



## RedBluff (Dec 22, 2009)

Calvin Klein flexible fit t-shirts.
I'm really impressed so far. 
https://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=197855


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

Orgetorix said:


> Bought in March but arrived in April, so I'll post 'em here too: Alden 994 #8 shell saddles, from Ebay. Interestingly, one shoe has an Alden sock liner, and the other one has a liner with the name and logo of Culwell & Son, which appears to be a Dallas-area men's store. I can't stand black-and-burgundy 2-tone saddles, but I like these a lot.


Very nice. I am with you on the black and burgundy saddles but these look great. I don't recall seeing any like this before.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Coleman, that's a classic Case knife. I have a Case in my pocket right now.



TheWGP said:


> Delightfully used eBayed Alden Indy boots 405. Sometime tonight, to be the subject of a "what should I put on these things" thread:


Obenauf's then wax polish


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeaaaa, Birdwells are great! - did you actually order through that crazy website or through one of their vendors?


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Hahaha, yes, I did! After reading the whole thing, I had to. It's too damn funny to not at that point.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

AlanC said:


> Obenauf's then wax polish


Hmm, I do want to darken the boots somewhat, and maybe mute the stitches just a bit, and water-resistant properties would be nice. I guess I'll get some Obenauf's (the heavy-duty leather protector, right?) and have at them with that and then maybe the Alden brown paste wax. I REALLY would've liked the 403's - but there's tons of beautiful pics of 405's floating around out there, and the savings is substantial. They feel amazing to wear, and they've already got the kind of abuse on them that I couldn't legitimately generate, so I'm looking forward to working on them.

Had a pretty productive run tonight for myself, got some Woodlore shoe trees, a BB SS OCBD and a really nice $1.99 Charles Tyrwhitt Sea Island Quality blue FC. Only problem - it's about 1/2 inch too small in the neck. Going to see if the tailor can do anything to make it work, as I don't expect anyone else is going to have any use for it and it was too good to pass up for $1.99. If they can make the neck work, I'll probably have them convert it from FC to barrel cuff. Did I mention it was $1.99? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

Coleman said:


> Thanks, Cards! They look to have only been worn twice at the most too.
> 
> Both are beauts! I'm always jealous of NOS (or nearly NOS) Imperials.


Thank you! I've been like that for the longest time - but you _do_ have to treat the leather for a long time before they're wearable, due to the dryness of the leather.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

Peak and Pine said:


> I thought April was supposed to be the cruelest month. But not for you, Pet; nice tips. My big April acquisition is related to my big March acquisition, which was a bond to spring my uncle, but the bugger's done another 'job' and got sent back up so I think I'll buy me some fancy shoes like Pet's done.
> ​


It actually is. I was born on tax day, and the shoes are just comfort food, more or less. But I'm glad you like them. Get yourself some, too just in case you have to testify for/against your uncle.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

Orgetorix said:


> Bought in March but arrived in April, so I'll post 'em here too: Alden 994 #8 shell saddles, from Ebay. Interestingly, one shoe has an Alden sock liner, and the other one has a liner with the name and logo of Culwell & Son, which appears to be a Dallas-area men's store. I can't stand black-and-burgundy 2-tone saddles, but I like these a lot.


Those really glow. Nice find!


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

^ Wow, Orgetorix, those are great-looking shoes. 

Big couple of days on eBay: won a U.S.-made Tiffany belt with the silver buckle (with a stranger's initials; will have to think up something clever for "JWW" to represent; any ideas?) and a NOS pair of Oliver Peoples "Riley" frames.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^^jww= john walter whitney


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Orgetorix said:


> Bought in March but arrived in April, so I'll post 'em here too: Alden 994 #8 shell saddles, from Ebay. Interestingly, one shoe has an Alden sock liner, and the other one has a liner with the name and logo of Culwell & Son, which appears to be a Dallas-area men's store. I can't stand black-and-burgundy 2-tone saddles, but I like these a lot.


Very nice.

Culwell is a great Dallas men's store. Great people, great products. They are an Alden retailer and occcasionally sell stuff on ebay.

Enjoy.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Just bought these - AE samples - 5th street balmoral boot in burgundy shell. I should have them soon and will post a review after wearing them.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^^looks very good. enjoy wearing. what size are the shoes?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
AE samples are generally made up as a size 9D. Close, very close but, no joy...I need a 9.5D...curses!


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

mcarthur said:


> ^^looks very good. enjoy wearing. what size are the shoes?





eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> AE samples are generally made up as a size 9D. Close, very close but, no joy...I need a 9.5D...curses!


Eagle is right, as usual. They are a 9D, and I wear that size in the #5 last.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

srivats said:


> Eagle is right, as usual. They are a 9D, and I wear that size in the #5 last.


is the #5 last similiar to the barrie last


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

mcarthur said:


> is the #5 last similiar to the barrie last


I wear the same size in both. They are a little elongated so I size down 1/2 size (same width). Many people say it fits true to size. FYI, the Park Avenues are on the same #5 last.


----------



## jamz (Mar 6, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> AE samples are generally made up as a size 9D. Close, very close but, no joy...I need a 9.5D...curses!


Yes, I was in the Freeport AE outlet yesterday, and the guy had just received a *huge* shipment of samples... incredible shoes, very beautiful, for around $70... but none of them fit me.


----------



## heimskringla (Nov 2, 2008)

Just got this on eBay for $40/w shipping:



















BB Navy blazer 44L (looks like a 3/r2 sack, as well).

I also picked up a pair of Florsheim tassel loafers in burgundy.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

I've been trying to resist a pair of Indy boots, but tonight these Alden for Leather Sole Ultimate Indys in chromexcel leather came up at an irresistable price and I pulled the trigger. Thanks to fellow South Carolinian Rebel222 for the great deal.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

^ Wow. Those are awesome!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Cardinals5 said:


> I've been trying to resist a pair of Indy boots, but tonight these Alden for Leather Sole Ultimate Indys in chromexcel leather came up at an irresistable price and I pulled the trigger. Thanks to fellow South Carolinian Rebel222 for the great deal.


good acquisition. It is always good to have an indy in your shoe wardrobe


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Cardinals5 said:


> I've been trying to resist a pair of Indy boots, but tonight these Alden for Leather Sole Ultimate Indys in chromexcel leather came up at an irresistable price and I pulled the trigger. Thanks to fellow South Carolinian Rebel222 for the great deal.


Really great looking! I'm actually going to be polishing up my 405's tonight thanks to the Obenauf's coming in the mail, but I'd be lying if I didn't say those make me jealous! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Congrats on joining the Indy club!


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Cardinals5 said:


> I've been trying to resist a pair of Indy boots, but tonight these Alden for Leather Sole Ultimate Indys in chromexcel leather came up at an irresistable price and I pulled the trigger. Thanks to fellow South Carolinian Rebel222 for the great deal.


Very nice, Cards! Congrats.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

TheWGP said:


> Delightfully used eBayed Alden Indy boots 405.


Per AlanC's suggestion, I put Obenauf's then Alden brown paste wax on these - they've turned out to my liking, at least. Now to beat the heck out of them:


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

You folks with the new Indys, congrats.

And you make me sad. I want some and they are not in my budget this month.

It's killin me.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your congratulations - these'll get a good work out this summer.

Mud- keep your head up and your eyes on the prize and you'll get yours soon :icon_smile_wink:.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

TheWGP said:


> Per AlanC's suggestion, I put Obenauf's then Alden brown paste wax on these - they've turned out to my liking, at least. Now to beat the heck out of them:


TheWGP,

You've given me the courage to do this to mine. I've been uneasy about how they've been wearing in. The coloration makes scuffs look particularly strange. It's like the un-scuffed parts look too new in contrast. I've held off on anything but moisturizer due to the white stitching, but the fact of the matter is it'll get sullied one way or another so I might as well start now. They look great.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

chiamdream said:


> ^ Wow, Orgetorix, those are great-looking shoes.
> 
> Big couple of days on eBay: won a U.S.-made Tiffany belt with the silver buckle (with a stranger's initials; will have to think up something clever for "JWW" to represent; any ideas?) and a NOS pair of Oliver Peoples "Riley" frames.


Very cool pair of items. I'm about to update the lenses in two older pairs of specs in this shape. One is tortoise and one clear. Also, I think it's pretty devil-may-care to wear duds with someone else's monogram. Just say it's handed down from a distant relation!


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Cardinals5 said:


>


And then there's Cards.

Cards. Cards. Cards.

Those are the sweetest iterations of the Indy these weary eyes have ever seen. If you find yourself coming to in the bushes in your stocking feet... :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Carisbrooke (Nov 12, 2008)

Shetland Sweater in "Oatmeal" from Spirit of Shetland

I asked for the "single-neck" instead of the robust "double-neck" that seems to be Spirit of Shetland's default style.

The price was GBP 51.00 + GBP 12.00 for shipping.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Snagged this shirt today at the BB outlet in Commerce, GA. Luxury, french front placket, french cuff, Londoner (cut away) collar, sans pocket. :icon_smile_big: This is one of the most comfortable fabrics I have ever put on. Well done BB. After all discounts and $20 BB Birthday coupon I left with this baby, in hand, for $9.00. :icon_smile_wink:

p.s. I'll shave tomorrow. 

https://img709.imageshack.us/i/dsc05869m.jpg/


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I need another pair like I need a....a....another pair. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Dr. Jones would be proud.



TheWGP said:


> Per AlanC's suggestion, I put Obenauf's then Alden brown paste wax on these - they've turned out to my liking, at least. Now to beat the heck out of them:
> https://i996.photobucket.com/albums/af88/TheWGP/Indy boots Alden 405/IMG_8707.jpg


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

TheWGP said:


> Per AlanC's suggestion, I put Obenauf's then Alden brown paste wax on these - they've turned out to my liking, at least. Now to beat the heck out of them:


Nice indy boots. I'm needing a pair badly.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Dude, seriously, take Dr. Jones' class. It's an easy "A", last semester he ran off like somewhere after some guy came to lecture, then like all the lectures and tests were done by the TAs.


----------



## YoungTrad (Jan 29, 2010)

Taken Aback said:


> I need another pair like I need a....a....another pair. :icon_smile_big:


I just bought the same ones last week for $32! Im wearing them right now.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Hurrah! Where did you get yours?

Late additions:

https://img686.imageshack.us/i/prestontag.jpg/https://img686.imageshack.us/i/lepreston.jpg/
LE Reds & Madras + _more_ ribbon belts. 

I continue to be a sucker for these belts. I couldn't resist the rampant lion, although I don't know if I can get away with it (I'm no Scot, but have some Fin in me). I foresee problems with what color chinos to wear it with.

When and _if_ I come to my senses on these, there could be a sizable post in the exchange. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## YoungTrad (Jan 29, 2010)

I know people on here will vomit, but at Marshalls. haha.


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

Trip English said:


> Very cool pair of items. I'm about to update the lenses in two older pairs of specs in this shape. One is tortoise and one clear. Also, I think it's pretty devil-may-care to wear duds with someone else's monogram. Just say it's handed down from a distant relation!


Thanks, Trip, I feel the same way. The buckle arrived the other day and needed a good scrubbing but it shined up quite nicely, and I can't believe it took me this long to realize JWW = J. Wellington Wimpy.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

YoungTrad said:


> I know people on here will vomit, but at Marshalls. haha.


I'm glad I posted thumbnails.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Can't wear it until fall, but I'm pleased with this one. Anybody got a date on the University Shop? I figure with those lapels probably 1970s?


----------



## Cavebear58 (Jan 31, 2010)

AlanC said:


> Can't wear it until fall, but I'm pleased with this one. Anybody got a date on the University Shop? I figure with those lapels probably 1970s?


Phew. Now THAT I like!

Nice one. Graham.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

AlanC said:


> Can't wear it until fall, but I'm pleased with this one. Anybody got a date on the University Shop? I figure with those lapels probably 1970s?


University shop was a line that ran from the 1960's to the early 70's.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## jamz (Mar 6, 2010)

Dropped my first real money on actual new dress shoes...

Oneoff AE Park Aves, in brown. Someone put the executive soles on these instead of the leather, so they were in the outlet for $129.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Great find Alan.

University shop stuff is great, don't know the date for sure though, think it was pre-brooksgate (as in brooksgate replaced it).

I have an identical suit but in a darker gray.
The lapels aren't all that big/70s looking, I think they're fine.
How's the button point on yours? my only problem with my uni shop suit is the high button stance, I instinctually grab the bottom button when buttoning the coat up.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

That's a great looking suit, Alan. I'm a bit surprised to see the darts, but would probably keep it if I were you :icon_smile_wink: Are you going to be able to squeeze one wear out of it this season before it gets too warm in your neck of the woods?


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

YoungTrad said:


> I just bought the same ones last week for $32! Im wearing them right now.


YoungTrad and Taken Aback: What's the story on getting these discounted? I've been thinking of getting navy 'siders for about a year now.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

My deal is evident from the picture, but I'm also waiting for YT's story.


----------



## YoungTrad (Jan 29, 2010)

I was just browsing in the shoe section at Marshalls because Ive found a few pair of NB tennis shoes for dirt cheap, and then I ran upon those Topsiders. Look at Marshalls. I picked up a pair of orange and tan topsiders for $10 about 3 years ago.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Whoops! That reminds me. Plenty of Top-siders at Marshalls. Mine had navy and the nice sort of honey colored sole with sueded top that I used to favor in college. 

$39.99. I've never seen classic brown there, so I had to go to Shoebuy.com.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Great find Alan.
> 
> University shop stuff is great, don't know the date for sure though, think it was pre-brooksgate (as in brooksgate replaced it).
> 
> ...


Button stance is a bit high, but I don't mind it. The lapels are fine, too, I think, but they're wider than Mad Men 1960s.



Cardinals5 said:


> That's a great looking suit, Alan. I'm a bit surprised to see the darts, but would probably keep it if I were you :icon_smile_wink: Are you going to be able to squeeze one wear out of it this season before it gets too warm in your neck of the woods?


Oh, I'll probably struggle through with the darts. :biggrin2:

No way I can wear it this season. It was around 80 today. And I still need to drop a little winter weight for it to be comfortable (it's a 38R).


----------



## S. Kelly (Jan 19, 2008)

Let's see, a HSM tie with lobsters and 2 Vineyard Vines club belts from Filene's Basement, Sebago Burgee loafers in tan and a white OCBD (RLP Classic Line-in 2XL tall!) from Marshalls. I forget what else, but it's been a good month!


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

YoungTrad said:


> I was just browsing in the shoe section at Marshalls because Ive found a few pair of NB tennis shoes for dirt cheap, and then I ran upon those Topsiders. Look at Marshalls. I picked up a pair of orange and tan topsiders for $10 about 3 years ago.


Yeah, I usually see styles other than A/O's there, but those do popup. Last I looked, there was an influx of Sperry Defenders, but Lanyards seem to be the staple style in-stock if they have any at all. $10(!) is a stretch these days, but I have seen some Sperry styles for $25 or so (Filene's, Daffy's). Combined with a coupon, it may still be possible to pull that off. 



Pink and Green said:


> Whoops! That reminds me. Plenty of Top-siders at Marshalls. Mine had navy and the nice sort of honey colored sole with sueded top that I used to favor in college.
> 
> $39.99. I've never seen classic brown there, so I had to go to Shoebuy.com.


Saw a couple pair of brown suede A/O's at DSW, but size 13.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Anybody got a date on the University Shop? I figure with those lapels probably 1970s?


University Shop was replaced by the unfortunately named (for its time) Brooksgate line in 1975. So your is earlier than that, but probably not by much.


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

Orgetorix said:


> University Shop was replaced by the unfortunately named (for its time) Brooksgate line in 1975. So your is earlier than that, but probably not by much.


The most ironic part of that according to the Brooks Brothers website in their "Notable Customers" section that Richard Nixon was a fan of the Brooksgate line :icon_smile_big:.


----------



## YoungTrad (Jan 29, 2010)

I was just in Filenes basement for the first time last week in Chicago. They had a great selection of ties. I picked up a few ties from Brooks. They said irregular on the back but they were just fine. I also got a few Ralphy ties. My other things Ive gotten were a few pair of Lands End Legacy chinos, Orvis watch with different nylon straps, 2 button navy blazer ( i know noone likes 2 button)Club Room knit tie, and a tux for my Senior prom. My next buy will be a pair of white bucks, it's getting warm down here in KY. But thatll have to wait till next month, Ive done a fair share of shopping this month.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

thefancyman said:


> The most ironic part of that according to the Brooks Brothers website in their "Notable Customers" section that Richard Nixon was a fan of the Brooksgate line :icon_smile_big:.


I actually laughed out loud at that one... nice!


----------



## Helvetia (Apr 8, 2008)

A pair of tortoise shell New Wayfarers. Haven't owned a pair of sunglasses since I began wearing glasses in college. Why did I wait so long?


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Orgetorix said:


> University Shop was replaced by the unfortunately named (for its time) Brooksgate line in 1975. So your is earlier than that, but probably not by much.


Ha, never though of that.

next time there's a BB controversy here (as in the regular "BB's getting rid of must-iron ocbds) the thread _must_ be titled Brooksgate.

(as an aside, I was very disappointed that Henry Louis Gates controversy last years wasn't dubbed "Gatesgate")


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm in a "no-purchase" period, but that doesn't include great finds at thrifts. A couple of days ago I was lamenting a whole slew of vintage BB and Paul Stuart shirts I found at a thrift that the owner had monogrammed. I returned to the same thrift today and it appears his ties were just as nice. I picked up a bunch of mint (old black label) BB Makers and Paul Stuart (2 still with tags) ties and a couple of other nice ones - the emblematic is a vintage Orvis silk and the one on the far left in the first pic is wool challis. I'm keeping most of them, but will throw a few that are not pictured up on the exchange this weekend or early next week.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow: What a haul, Cards.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

The sun shines even on a dog's a#$ once in a while :icon_smile_wink: 

The added bonus was that I finally got a new camera and can start posting various pics again - the forum is much more fun when everyone posts pics.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice lot of ties, Cards! It never ceases to amaze the variety of BB ties one finds. I've never found madras or cashmere, though.

As a side note, it would be interesting to assemble a timeline of BB tie labels - the quality can vary SO much depending on the age, and there's only limited correspondance with the BB shirt labels. I have some that are clearly older that you wouldn't even believe were BB if not for the label, and I've been meaning to ask about a chronology for awhile.

Anyway, I found this one today, from ~2008ish judging from Google comment dates... much to my wife's consternation!


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Cardinals5 said:


> I'm in a "no-purchase" period, but that doesn't include great finds at thrifts. A couple of days ago I was lamenting a whole slew of vintage BB and Paul Stuart shirts I found at a thrift that the owner had monogrammed. I returned to the same thrift today and it appears his ties were just as nice. I picked up a bunch of mint (old black label) BB Makers and Paul Stuart (2 still with tags) ties and a couple of other nice ones - the emblematic is a vintage Orvis silk and the one on the far left in the first pic is wool challis. I'm keeping most of them, but will throw a few that are not pictured up on the exchange this weekend or early next week.





Cardinals5 said:


> The added bonus was that I finally got a new camera and can start posting various pics again - the forum is much more fun when everyone posts pics.


Those are some swell ties, Cardinals5! Looking forward to your new pics.

You should include the new camera in april acquisitions  I am in the market for one too, may I ask which one you got? Please PM me if you want to carry the conversation offline.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

srivats said:


> You should include the new camera in april acquisitions  I am in the market for one too, may I ask which one you got? Please PM me if you want to carry the conversation offline.


I'm not an amatuer photographer or anything (like PG on SF) so I just got a middle-of-the-road Nikon L110 for cheap. All I really wanted was as much optical zoom as I could get in that price range for better close up pictures and something flexible to use when my wife and I go on our road trips. I also prefer the slightly larger design since it's easier to hold than a true compact.

https://www.handbdigital.com/publis.../products_pictures/Nikon Coolpix L110_enl.jpg


----------



## jelliott25 (Mar 14, 2010)

I lost my mind last night and bought these off of the BB clearance section. What do you guys think?









Peal and Co. Plaintoe Lace up Boot

Also ordered these off of shoebuy for casual/work use.

Wilbert by Allen Edmonds

Bought these two weeks ago at the local AE store.

Eastport by Allen Edmonds

Yes, I've discovered the joy of nice shoes and am going a bit crazy.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

These are great, Cards! A normal man (one who is not a member of an internet clothing forum ) would be set for life in the tie department.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Cardinals5 said:


> I'm not an amatuer photographer or anything (like PG on SF) so I just got a middle-of-the-road Nikon L110 for cheap. All I really wanted was as much optical zoom as I could get in that price range for better close up pictures and something flexible to use when my wife and I go on our road trips. I also prefer the slightly larger design since it's easier to hold than a true compact.
> 
> https://www.handbdigital.com/publis.../products_pictures/Nikon Coolpix L110_enl.jpg


enjoy using and many happy memories


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

jelliott25 said:


> I lost my mind last night and bought these off of the BB clearance section. What do you guys think?
> 
> Yes, I've discovered the joy of nice shoes and am going a bit crazy.


I especially like the boot, the others should be solid wearers as well. Oh, and welcome to the club... we're all a bit crazy 'round here!


----------



## Bricktop (Feb 10, 2010)

AE Strands in Walnut.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

^^ That's a sharp looking shoe. Any pics?


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

JElliott: Those are some nice boots!


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Nothing more trad than a mortgage I guess. Moving the trad wardrobe...not so fun.


----------



## jelliott25 (Mar 14, 2010)

LOL! Love it. Congrats!:aportnoy:


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Got some khakis, a true navy polo & striped true navy polo from LE w/ the 25% off and free shipping code.










Brian


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

CMDC said:


> Nothing more trad than a mortgage I guess. Moving the trad wardrobe...not so fun.


congratulations


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

CMDC said:


> Nothing more trad than a mortgage I guess. Moving the trad wardrobe...not so fun.


Congrats, CMDC! Looks like a good one.

Thrifted a vest with lapels today - mediocre quality and a lowish gorge, but it's my first with lapels. Now I just have to wait until next winter to wear it


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

CMDC said:


> Nothing more trad than a mortgage I guess. Moving the trad wardrobe...not so fun.


Best acquisition in April. Period.

Congrats!


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

vwguy said:


> Got some khakis, a true navy polo & striped true navy polo from LE w/ the 25% off and free shipping code.
> 
> https://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h297/binderb1/april1.jpg
> 
> Brian


Can you please tell which khakis those are?


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

CMDC said:


> Nothing more trad than a mortgage I guess. Moving the trad wardrobe...not so fun.


Congrats, CMDC!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

CMDC said:


> Nothing more trad than a mortgage I guess. Moving the trad wardrobe...not so fun.


Nicely done Sir! :thumbs-up:


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

srivats said:


> Can you please tell which khakis those are?


They're the Trad(itional) fit Legacys.

Brian


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks for all the congrats. I envisioned the neighbors peering through their. Blinds wondering who this lunatic was who needed five trips to and from his car to carry in all his suits and sportcoats. There goes the neighborhood being overrun by some sort of clothes freak.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Some thrift finds today.

J Crew pale yellow trousers with side adjusters - 100% cotton, but very open weave and the texture feels like heavy linen.
Kenneth Gordon pinpoint bd - I've heard good things about Kenneth Gordon shirts and this has nice details like lapped seams so I thought I'd give it a try.
NWT vintage JAB handsewn 100% linen tie
Mystery-maker for Jack Runnion sport coat (orphan?) that fits perfectly. I'll ask in the Question-and-Answer thread whether the forumites think I can pull this off as a sport coat.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thrift finds over the past couple of days (mostly yesterday)

Mystery maker silk braces (if anyone can identify them I would appreciate it). There are no markings anywhere on the braces.




Orvis' version of the G9 in suede (fits pretty decently, but like many recent Orvis items the chest is a bit too big given the stated size)


BB blue uni-stripe ocbd with unlined collar, Gitman Bros navy uni-stripe pinpoint with forward points, Gant "Purebred" two-ply ocbd with locker loop (nice trim fit)


I like old labels, so here they are


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Just got these in today courtesy of rebel222 over on SF - ET Wright shell wingtips. Sold as mahogany shell - not sure if that's technically what these are since I've never seen another pair (comments, anyone?) but goshDANG they're pretty.

Also came with the "care of shell cordovan" card that's been passed around in picture format - here's my attempt at a picture. I don't know if anyone would be interested in the card... I don't feel a need to keep it, but you can pry the shoes from my cold dead fingers! :icon_smile_big:

I actually don't know all THAT much about ET Wright - cards, is that a future installment? :icon_smile_wink:











And the card:









Oh, and I just got word our house sold. That calls for the acquisition of some Macallan 18yo by my stomach! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Lord have mercy, WGP! Those are unbelievably gorgeous. I'll trade you my shell tassels for them. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Gorgeous shoes, TheWGP! Those are real beauties and not nearly as common as Alden, AE, and other shells. I saw the advertisement from Rebel222 and just salivated looking at them. ET Wright did make some beautiful shoes in the past (I'll put them on the list for a mini-history one of these days).

Is the tongue shell? Some of the older makers (e.g. Hanover) made their shell shoes with calfskin tongues, but yours look like shell.

Here's another pair of NOS ET Wrights (could be shell, but uncertain). AndyB bought them and has promised to post pics when he receives them.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Those look great too - I honestly wasn't expecting quite this quality from the ET Wrights to be honest. The tongue does feel the same texture as the rest of the upper, but I'm not scratching or creasing or whatnot to test for sure! 

BTW Orgetorix, these and a pair of $99 florsheim #8 shell longwings are why I'm not buying those shell tassels off you already! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

^^ The tongue must be shell because otherwise it would be immediately apparent to you - slight different color, texture, etc.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Had to run some errands today and popped into one thrift store and had excellent luck.

For me:
Southwick charcoal herringbone 3/2 sack suit (needs some slight tailoring)
J Press tie (made in Italy) - my first thrifted Press tie
Chas. Reed (made in USA) red uni-stripe oxford cloth bathrobe (NWOT)

For the thrift exchange
NWOT PRL (vent still tacked shut) *oxford cloth* 3 patch pocket, 3/2.5, natural shoulder, unlined, darted sport coat with working sleeve buttons
Hunter Haig tropical worsted 3/2 sack sport coat
BB 346 (outlet) navy seersucker flat front trousers
2 Bison Design (made in Colorado) nylon web belts with italian made brass rings
handrolled silk pocket square (no label)


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

What a haul, Cardinal! If that Polo jacket is in the 40R range, I'll be checking it out. Definitely need some summer sportcoats. Very jealous of all three OCBDs, too.

I won one of these old L.L. Bean Hamilton field watches on eBay the other week and it finally arrived:










Needed a new battery, but still a double sawbuck pretty well spent.


----------



## Lamarque (Oct 7, 2009)

Those Bean Hamiltons are always great looking.


----------

